# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  > [Προσφορά] Wiltec Aoyue INT702A+ 70watt

## Sakan89

Μπήκα να παραγγείλω  κάποια πράγματα από την Wiltec σήμερα και είδα ότι έχει  τον  Aoyue INT702A+ 70watt κολλητήρι με μύτες , ανταλλακτική αντίσταση και το soldering twizzer με χοντρές και λεπτές μύτες ,    προσφορά απο 88,44 στα 44,22 με 19% φπα τελευταίο κομμάτι όποιος προλάβει το πήρε  .  

*https://www.aoyue.eu/aoyue-int702ade...ring-iron.html*

----------

